# Seiko monster bracelet plse



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

*Seiko monster bracelet plse*


View Advert


Hi all

if by chance you have one of these and you do not utilise it fully

plse msg me.. can buy or swap for a watch or I have many many new/used bracelets and straps 

thanks for lo :clap: oking




*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

30/07/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£40.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

